
Winklevoss twins on their Bitcoin bet: 'Money is the oldest social network' - onemoresoop
https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/11/tech/winklevoss-twins-crypto-sxsw/index.html
======
intopieces
“What do you hope your legacy will be in 20-40-50 years?” And the first word
out of his mouth is “Money.”

I dunno. I don’t get the sense that these guys actually know what they are
talking about. This interview is mostly buzzwords, sound bytes that sound
rehearsed, written by someone who has whispered in their ears.

~~~
arisAlexis
It's them who whisper stuff to lower ranking Silicon Valley wannabees not the
other way around. Unless you are not familiar with them.

------
JohnFen
"'Money is the oldest social network'"

The really said that? I don't think that the Winklevoss twins know what a
social network is, then.

~~~
arisAlexis
I super highly doubt you know better than them

~~~
JohnFen
Oh? Based on what?

Or, let me ask you, how is money a network at all, let alone a social network?
Money is more like a token. It can be moved and exchanged using networks
(social and otherwise), but it isn't itself any sort of network.

